# Bodybuilder says hard work trumps steroids



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2011)

*Guelph, Ontario, Canada bodybuilder says hard work trumps steroids*

GUELPH ??? Fit for competition Blake Carere, 20, competes in his next bodybuilding event, in Hamilton, in eight weeks. 

The Guelph native is training every day to improve from his second place finish at last year's competition.

Eight chicken breasts, a carton of egg whites, three packets of oatmeal ??? though it may sound like a grocery list, this is actually the daily diet of bodybuilder Blake Carere. 

???Nobody really understands how much dedication it takes to live the lifestyle bodybuilders do,??? Carere said, adding it???s especially hard when the weight is put on naturally, without the help of steroids or other drugs. 

Bodybuilders who shun performance-enhancing drugs still have to contend with people thinking they use them, Carere said. ???I don???t think I need a needle or a pill to improve my self-image,??? he said.

???It???s really not worth it for a trophy.??? The 20-year-old entered the gym for the first time three years ago, hoping to add muscle in order to keep up with his friends and older brothers.

Without knowing much about lifting weights or nutrition, he received help from other bodybuilders at the Guelph gym and learned what kind of physical change can be achieved through sheer discipline. 

???It really gives you inspiration when you know somebody???s not taking steroids to get the physique they have and they can accomplish it just through hard work,??? he said. However, soon after Carere began training, he realized the world of bodybuilding involved so much more than a lot of heavy lifting.

He said 80 percent of the sport is about nutrition and what you put into your body. Each day he knows the exact amount of protein and carbohydrates he needs to achieve the physique he is aiming for. 

And with only eight weeks to go before his next competition, he is meticulous about his diet. At a height of five-feet four-inches and weighing 148 pounds, Carere said he needs roughly 200 grams of protein and 66 grams of carbs per day. 

To achieve this amount his daily diet includes eight egg whites, five scoops of peanut butter, three packets of oatmeal and several potatoes. 

Carere is a recent graduate of a law and security program from Conestoga College and not once has he taken a nutrition course.

His knowledge of what to eat has all been learned online, largely from one of his bodybuilding idols, Layne Norton.

Blake has ???got an iron will,??? his mother, Kim Carere, said. ???We were all fairly healthy eaters, but Blake has definitely made us take it to the next level.??? 

She said Blake put his father on a diet and helped him lose 30 pounds in a month.

For the next eight weeks, right up until his next competition in Hamilton, Blake will be training hard and sticking to his diet. Last year at the same competition, he placed second ??? it was his first time competing. 

???I???ve always been second, a runner-up in my life,??? he said. But for his upcoming competition Blake said, ???I have no intention of getting anything other than first place.???

From GuelphMercury.com


----------



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2011)

What about hard work AND steroids? What then, Blake?

_Who you trumpin now?_


----------



## deadlifter405 (Aug 27, 2011)

This^^^ is how it's really done!


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 27, 2011)

sounds like he's bitter and making excuses about not winning​


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 27, 2011)

5'4" and 148 lbs. 3 years of bodybuiling experience, punk!


----------



## VonEric (Aug 27, 2011)

You can learn in an hour what this guys learned over three years just reading through the threads on this board.. I'm not knocking him for his view on not taking AAS. I mean to each his own but fuck does it piss me off when guys talk about it like it some magic solution. We all know that when your "on" you gotta work twice as fucking hard on both diet and in the gym. What a dooooooch! LOL Oh and at 5'4 148 pounds, dont worry little buddy no one will think your takin shit except a dick in the ass


----------



## SFW (Aug 27, 2011)

Natty twirp. Ill care what he thinks when he grows a foot and eats a sandwich.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 27, 2011)

funny read!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh poor Blakey...  Wait until you have reached your genetic potential in a few years, and all of your gains stall.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2011)

Whinny little faggot!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Whinny little faggot!


 
HAHA!


----------



## jimmy93 (Aug 29, 2011)

good post but in the first 3 years most people don't need gear but as said when he hits his genetic potential and all that hard works = nothing what will he think then


----------



## darr0732 (Aug 30, 2011)

That chump will soon realize the error of his ways....In a few years he'll be on the boards looking...


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 30, 2011)

i have work out shirts that been in the gym longer than him,i love it when a teenager thinks they are the first at anything when he hits a stall in gains quess what...yup...."whats a good beginers cycle?"


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 31, 2011)

Disturbed said:


> i have work out shirts that been in the gym longer than him,i love it when a teenager thinks they are the first at anything when he hits a stall in gains quess what...yup...."whats a good beginers cycle?"


 
Yup!!!! one of those "something light, I don't want to get huge from it, I just want to break my plateau!".  I've read it a hundred times.


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

without question steroids give your body the perfect stage to put on muscle but without the work rest and diet youre just  throwing your money away i think those of us that have chosen aas work harder diet harder


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 31, 2011)

*And with only eight weeks to go before his next competition, he is meticulous about his diet. At a height of five-feet four-inches and weighing 148 pounds, Carere said he needs roughly 200 grams of protein and 66 grams of carbs per day. 

To achieve this amount his daily diet includes eight egg whites, five scoops of peanut butter, three packets of oatmeal and several potatoes. *

A standard serving of oatmeal is approx 30 g of carbs. At 3 he's already at 90 g of carbs. PB has 6 g of carbs per serving - so if we assume his 5 "scoops" are that serving (2 tbls) - that's 30 g so now he's at 120. Several potatoes - if we approx 3 oz potato as 25 g or carbs .. he's easily approaching 200+ g of carbs. Where does he get "66 g"??

Not to mention a 20 yr old male w/ testosterone coursing thru his veins (none coursing thru any syringes), he wouldnt' be building shit on 66 g of carbs... that's barely above keto levels.  If anything, he'd be giving up muscle mass on this. And interestingly , no mention of fats, so I assume he's not intending to do keto.

So either we're mixing our units (some special Canadian unit for grams??) this ain't right or its in some specific context. Dude has a LOT to learn before he can spend time telling people about how hard it is to compete. I give anyone respect who will go after a show, and more so natty, but still.. he's 20 yrs old and should be able to mass up like nobody's buisness. Let's get a grip.


----------



## VonEric (Aug 31, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> *And with only eight weeks to go before his next competition, he is meticulous about his diet. At a height of five-feet four-inches and weighing 148 pounds, Carere said he needs roughly 200 grams of protein and 66 grams of carbs per day.
> 
> To achieve this amount his daily diet includes eight egg whites, five scoops of peanut butter, three packets of oatmeal and several potatoes. *
> 
> ...


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 2, 2011)

He PM'd me yesterday asking about my uncle...


----------



## troubador (Sep 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *
> Eight chicken breasts, a carton of egg whites, three packets of oatmeal ??? though it may sound like a grocery list, this is actually the daily diet of bodybuilder Blake Carere.
> *


*

Bullshit, that's way more than 200g of protein. Unless... tiny chickens for a tiny man?*


----------



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> funny read!



In for the lulz!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's video of the young man.





YouTube Video


----------



## TooOld (Sep 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ Props to the kid. I just think that article needs a little more context. He should fill out nicely if he's eating what he says and just not pulling number out of his ass like 66 g of carbs.

He needs to hold his poses a little longer. Frankly that's the only criticism I have of his posing. Pretty good for 20 yrs old. I think he could build out a lot more w/ the right diet tho. I don't really get what he's doing or his body just hasn't matured enough yet. I also think he's probably a little naive ... when he hits a few more yrs in the industry and sees the guys who aren't natty, he's going to feel very small unless he does some really serious bulking in the off-season and maybe gives himself a couple yrs off between shows so he isn't falling into the negative returns on too much cutting for shows, and never gives himself a chance to build and hold it. Even w/ steroids, hard work is required. People who think steroids do the hard work are the ignorant ones.


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 11, 2011)

wow, thats gayer than a Kai Greene posing routine.

rofl @ his whole shtick, I was expecting something special. this guy really got interviewed?!? he doesnt look any different than 90% of people in the gym. the way he talked in the interview, you would think he's the next big thing, but hes a nobody.

real talk


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 12, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> wow, thats gayer than a Kai Greene posing routine.
> 
> rofl @ his whole shtick, I was expecting something special. this guy really got interviewed?!? he doesnt look any different than 90% of people in the gym. the way he talked in the interview, you would think he's the next big thing, but hes a nobody.
> 
> real talk


 
x2 This is sooooo true.


----------



## the_warchief (Sep 12, 2011)

I used Layne Norton as a coach for my last show. I think it was the best decision i ever made, he is respectable and tells you how it is. He also is very prompt in responding to your questions. I recommend anyone looking to compete to use him. 

I also think natural bodybuilders sometimes feel inferior to unnatural bodybuilders. It's a completely different game on both sides of the spectrum. Great Article though!


----------



## the_warchief (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol just watched the video, was this choreographed? or just thrown together last minute..hmmm


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 12, 2011)

reading the article, and then watching the video just leaves me baffled


----------

